# A new rumor suggest that the Canon EOS R will be replaced by a Canon EOS R8 [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 10, 2022)

> The Canon EOS R camera body has been discontinued for quite some time, and we have reported for a long time that it would not get a direct replacement, but that there would be a full-frame camera below the Canon EOS R6.
> An unconfirmed rumor about such a replacement has appeared on Weibo.
> Canon EOS R8 Specifications (Rumored)
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Skux (Oct 10, 2022)

This makes less sense than a Canon 5D Mark V lol. Canon is not putting a dual CFexpress/SD card slot on a camera that can't do uncropped 4k60.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Oct 10, 2022)

30.3mp Full-Frame Sensor
DIGIC X
5-axis in-body stabilization
12fps Mechanical
4K 30p (No Crop)
4K 60p (Cropped)
CFexpress/SD dual card slot
More than a R-> R8, it seems to me a _R6 killer_. But maybe a R6 mark II is coming soon, with a R3 autofocus and other improvements.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 10, 2022)

Features sound good for stills shooters. Lack of IBIS and double card slot were the major points of criticism.
I hope the mechanical quality won't suffer, if they position it in the low price range. Plastic frame instead of magnesium?
Never had one single issue (freezing etc...) with my R, not even under Welsh rain...
And yes, I'm using the touch-bar. (Doesn't mean I love it).
But it's only a CR 1...


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 10, 2022)

Skux said:


> This makes less sense than a Canon 5D Mark V lol. Canon is not putting a dual CFexpress/SD card slot on a camera that can't do uncropped 4k60.


Right, double SD would be far more logical.


----------



## speg (Oct 10, 2022)

How is this below the R6?


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 10, 2022)

speg said:


> How is this below the R6?


Maybe video features?


----------



## scyrene (Oct 10, 2022)

I mean one or two new low end FF bodies are bound to happen, that's not news. Any of us could conjure up a spec list, but it will be interesting to see how they position it with regard to the R6; I'd imagine an entry level body would have fewer physical controls, more plastic and less metal in its construction, a single card slot. Beyond that, hard to say. IBIS isn't a given, but the big question is the sensor - a new one would be more expensive for them to produce, right? I don't see them reusing the R3's so soon, the R's is a bit old (though that's not an absolute bar); neither the R6 nor R5 sensors seem quite right either, to me.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 10, 2022)

"30.3mp Full-Frame Sensor" is the only thing that would make it an EOS R replacement.

It does not really have very much else in common.

This "R8" would also completely outclass the R7.
It would also outclass the R6 in a lot of ways.

It pretty much looks like a Canon version of the Sony a7 IV.


----------



## NKD (Oct 10, 2022)

Rate / R8


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 10, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> "30.3mp Full-Frame Sensor" is the only thing that would make it an EOS R replacement.
> 
> It does not really have very much else in common.
> 
> ...


That's right, the R6 would be in a strange position. Apart maybe from superior video features, or, if the R8's build quality is on R10 level.
So, it would boil down to more plastics and MP vs. less MP but much better video and build...
but let's keep in mind this is all about a non-confirmed rumor.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 10, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> ... a full-frame camera below the Canon EOS R6.
> ... Canon EOS R8 Specifications (Rumored)
> ...


What in these specs is "below" an R6?

If the price will be - than okay and bring it on 

My suggestion: [CR 1] is a good rating.


----------



## BurningPlatform (Oct 10, 2022)

EOS R discontinued? Not according to this page on Canon Japan site:
https://cweb.canon.jp/eos/lineup/old-products/ (Google translate helps if you have problems with Japanese).
(By the way M6 Mark II is listed on that site). EOS Ra is there on the list, though.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 10, 2022)

speg said:


> How is this below the R6?


Maybe in price, but IBIS, CFe and 30MP make me doubt that. This looks more like a cheaper-than-R5-more-expensive-than-R6 model than as a direct replacement for the R. 

I'm not going to complain if it comes out with those features and with a price below the R6


----------



## mdcmdcmdc (Oct 10, 2022)

BurningPlatform said:


> EOS R discontinued? Not according to this page on Canon Japan site:
> https://cweb.canon.jp/eos/lineup/old-products/


It’s still listed on the Canon USA site too, in body only, body with stop motion animation firmware, and 24-105 STM kit. The body and 24-105 kit are listed as being in stock.


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 10, 2022)

Looks more a R5.5 than an R8. Sounds a perfectly good camera. 12FPS mechanical- all you’ll ever need. 30MP a great balance between too few and too many pixels. It sounds boring and solid like a 5DIV. Perfect for a serious photographer.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 10, 2022)

If these are the actual technical features, I'm in!
PS: but only if the frame is made of magnesium, and not of so-called "high quality polymers". Stability oblige !


----------



## HikeBike (Oct 10, 2022)

I don't buy it. In my mind, an R8 would have a single SD card slot and no IBIS.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 10, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> That's right, the R6 would be in a strange position. Apart maybe from superior video features, or, if the R8's build quality is on R10 level.


I just can't fathom a camera without weather sealing having CF Express


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Oct 10, 2022)

If these specs are true (drop the CF express...no way that's gonna happen) and I'll get this camera!!!!
I have been one of those, who believe in an R8 successor for the/ based on the R. Furthermore, I believe the R8 will have specs which will call for a R6 mkII in the near future. (e.g. 30mp/ Ibis/ 12fps mech, 20 e-shutter for R8)


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 10, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I just can't fathom a camera without weather sealing having CF Express


I can imagine that most upcoming bodies will have CFe, Canon can make the buffer a lot smaller and hand wave complaints away with "get a faster CFe card".


----------



## schaudi (Oct 10, 2022)

Then I'll predict a Canon EOS R9 as an EOS RP successore ^^


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 10, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Right, double SD would be far more logical.


Given development of CFexpress B, it would be logical to have atleast 1x Type B card slot(Z6II and equivalent Panasonic seem to carry type B slots) plus SD for legacy support. If this "wishlist" of specs is true (hopefully the sensor get upgraded to BSI) then EOS R replacement will be a great general purpose camera leaving R6 replacement a specialist tool for sports/wildlife shooter(not a bad direction)


----------



## Swerky (Oct 10, 2022)

Unlikely rumour. And it's only a CR1. Regardless of that I'd like to see a below R6 full frame model with in body stabilisation. Cut costs in video features and continuous shooting speed. Although not likely as the pattern tells lower range models don't have ibis. Seen it with the R10. Something below the R6 probably no ibis.


----------



## shadow (Oct 10, 2022)

Since May, all expensive body only rumors-news, but no news on inexpensive lens for R10, APSC? I know, I know.... "Just use the EF to R adapter", or buy a Sony who just added 11mm, 15mm, etc for APSC prices.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 10, 2022)

Yeah, this seems weird. It hits that sweet spot between the R5 and R6. (I had to choose one or the other; the R5 is overkill, the R6 is underkill, from my point of view. I went with overkill. If the R6 had had specs like these, I'd have bought it instead.)

I don't consider it comparable to the R7; they're different animals because of the sensor size.

But of course all of this is very hypothetical.


----------



## dennishensphoto (Oct 10, 2022)

This is more of an R6 replacement than the R replacement... I would be very happy with this!


----------



## unfocused (Oct 10, 2022)

Seems like the CR1 rating is well-deserved.

Canon likely needs something between the RP and R6, so an R replacement makes sense. But these specs seem too generous to fall below the R6.

The way I think these specs would make sense would be slot it in at $100-$200 more than the R6 and then drop the price of the R6 to $1,800-$2,000. That's not impossible since the CPW street price on the R6 is now under $2,200.


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Oct 10, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Maybe video features?


Like even more overheating and max 5 min clips? 

To get below the R6 in specs and price, they will need to dump at least the IBIS and 2nd card slot.
Even then, they might risk cannibalizing R6 sales as photographers will buy the R8 instead of the R6 for the 30mpix sensor.


----------



## definedphotography (Oct 10, 2022)

I hope those specs are accurate. It'll make a nice replacement for my 5D IV and a good backup for my R5.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 10, 2022)

Avenger 2.0 said:


> Like even more overheating and max 5 min clips?
> 
> To get below the R6 in specs and price, they will need to dump at least the IBIS and 2nd card slot.
> Even then, they might risk cannibalizing R6 sales as photographers will buy the R8 instead of the R6 for the 30mpix sensor.


Well...
If they skip IBIS and dual slot, they might as well keep naming it EOS R...
I'm convinced there won't be any new Canon camera without at least IBIS, primitive models excluded.


----------



## bergstrom (Oct 10, 2022)

How reliable is that site?


----------



## john1970 (Oct 10, 2022)

An R replacement makes sense to me, but I will wait until CR2 rating on specs before start to believe them. Personally, I am hoping for a R1 development announcement in early Q2 2023 similar to what Canon did with the R3.


----------



## HMC11 (Oct 11, 2022)

dennishensphoto said:


> This is more of an R6 replacement than the R replacement... I would be very happy with this!


I thought so as well. The 4k 60p crop could well be a 1.1 (or less) crop like the R6 rather than a 1.6 crop. If priced $2-300 above the R6 launch price, that would leave room for a R replacement to be around $1.8-2k, giving a better spread of the RF camera bodies pricing.


----------



## Uneternal (Oct 11, 2022)

Unlikely. Canon has never and will never release a cheaper model that outclasses a more expensive one. I know a lot of people would wish that Canon would release such a model, but I'm pretty sure it won't happen before R6 reaches its 4 year lifespan in 2024.
The 2 scenarios that are possible are:
- R8 will be more expensive than R6 but below R5 (although there's not much room unless the R6 goes down to $2K next year). Keep in mind Canon also needs to offer a competitive price to rival Sony A7IV. I'd guess it'd be around $3K or a little less. $2899 maybe. It'll be a number where you gonna have a hard time deciding if you'd rather wanna pick a used R5. Canon always does that.
- R8 will be crippled in features like no IBIS, no dual card slots, but cheaper than R6. (IMO this is also very likely).


----------



## Traveler (Oct 11, 2022)

The R was the only camera I’ve ever felt in love with. Slightly modern body shape and it felt soooo good in my hands. The R6 is better technologically but doesn’t feel as good. 
I hope there’s gonna be a successor. The body of the R (including top LCD!), doesn’t need to be as fast as the R6


----------



## Aussie shooter (Oct 11, 2022)

Like many, I find this a bit hard to swallow tbh. Doesn't make much sense with those specs as an 'entry level FF'


----------



## scyrene (Oct 11, 2022)

Uneternal said:


> Unlikely. Canon has never and will never release a cheaper model that outclasses a more expensive one.



There have been times cheaper bodies have out-specced more expensive ones, eg the 5D mark III had their highest resolution at the time, but in general I agree some of these specs are overambitious for an "entry level" camera.



> - R8 will be crippled in features like no IBIS, no dual card slots, but cheaper than R6. (IMO this is also very likely).


My periodic plea: can we please stop using this term? 1. It's inaccurate and 2. it's gross.


----------



## Tidy Media (Oct 11, 2022)

R7 being APSC and R8 being FF doesn't make a whole lot of sense...


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 11, 2022)

To be honest, I always felt there was a missing link between the R5 and the R6.
Despite the nomenclature, I'd rather perceive the R6 as an "R7" (not the APS/C model !).
The feature's gap is simply too wide between R5 and R6.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 11, 2022)

Tidy Media said:


> R7 being APSC and R8 being FF doesn't make a whole lot of sense...


The whole Canon numbering system doesn't make sense, it's "lower is better", R5 vs R6, unless you're in a range, then "higher is better", e.g. 70D, 80D, 90D. Unless you notice the 77D, then you'll need to know the introduction dates to figure it out.

My guess is that all single digit models get IBIS and enough buttons to easily mess up your exposure, the double digit models won't get IBIS and slightly fewer buttons to mess up your exposure and the triple digit models will lack an EVF, won't have IBIS and have the bare minimum of buttons and dials.

With that in mind, the R8 number makes more sense. But still, the rumoured specs read like wishful thinking, I'm not going to expect them to be close to the actual specs.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 11, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> To be honest, I always felt there was a missing link between the R5 and the R6.
> Despite the nomenclature, I'd rather perceive the R6 as an "R7" (not the APS/C model !).
> The feature's gap is simply too wide between R5 and R6.


I agree, but Canon really wanted the mirrorless 90D to be the R7 and the mirrorless 5D(s) the R5. Which doesn't leave much room for what to call the R6.
I wonder how a gripless R3 would sell: R5 body, R3 sensor, R3 EVF and call it the R4 (ignoring supposed cultural issues with the number 4). Then make the R6II move closer to what the original 6D was, a very cheap FF body.


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 11, 2022)

Could this be the rumored R6II? As others have pointed out, it seems to outspec the R6 in too many ways to be a lower model, unless also introduced with an R6II that improves that line. 

But my guess is this is just a fanboy wish list rumor, like those Nikon body rumors a week or so ago. Just what some guy wishes they'd make and a price point they wish those specs could sell at. 

-Brian


----------



## Blue Zurich (Oct 11, 2022)

speg said:


> How is this below the R6?


Simply due to it's CR1 status. Not gonna happen


----------



## mariosk1gr (Oct 11, 2022)

Canon won't put a ff milc body under R7... its highly unlikely and doesn't make sense at all! Imo either we r going to see R ii or it will be discontinued and the base model in the lineup will be R6. Just like DSLRs 6D, 5D, 5DsR, Eos 1 etc. We are still waiting for two bodies which pros need (R1 and a high mp camera body) and with these bodies I think that the entire line will be complete!


----------



## mxwphoto (Oct 11, 2022)

When the R came out in Oct 2018 for $2299 it was specced as a mirrorless 5D IV (that came out Aug 2016) and priced a bit lower than the 5D market price to entice new mount adoption. In that sense, the R replacement is actually the R5.

Given that the R is now priced at $1600 new, it is quite a compelling choice as a full frame first serious camera.

As an odd duck out of the now Rx nomenclature line-up, it would make more sense for Canon to just keep selling it without a refresh and lower price as accordingly with time. No additional development cost needed and they can just keep milking it till it doesn't make sense from production cost perspective.

Or, unlikely, but if they do refresh, keep things mostly the same, replace the slider with wheel and update to digic X, but that will limit the price hike for the "new" product that can be commanded due to R6 slowly coming down in price.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 11, 2022)

bergstrom said:


> How reliable is that site?


The fact that it is only a CR1 means not very


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 11, 2022)

mariosk1gr said:


> Canon won't put a ff milc body under R7


They seem to consider the RP below the R7, but that is an old camera.


----------



## nunataks (Oct 11, 2022)

Canon really needs an RP replacement...its such an easy camera to refresh and stick back on the $1299 bracket.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 11, 2022)

nunataks said:


> Canon really needs an RP replacement...its such an easy camera to refresh and stick back on the $1299 bracket.


Upgrading the digic 8 to digic X is a no-brainer, but which sensor would get used? For that price point it will most likely be an existing sensor that is cheap to produce. 
The 5D4/R sensor seems to be the only that fits that description, the 1Dx3/R6 sensor is, I think, too expensive.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 11, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> My guess is that all single digit models get IBIS and enough buttons to easily mess up your exposure, the double digit models won't get IBIS and slightly fewer buttons to mess up your exposure and the triple digit models will lack an EVF, won't have IBIS and have the bare minimum of buttons and dials.


Well, the R5c doesn't have IBIS


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 11, 2022)

mariosk1gr said:


> Canon won't put a ff milc body under R7... its highly unlikely and doesn't make sense at all! Imo either we r going to see R ii or it will be discontinued and the base model in the lineup will be R6. Just like DSLRs 6D, 5D, 5DsR, Eos 1 etc. We are still waiting for two bodies which pros need (R1 and a high mp camera body) and with these bodies I think that the entire line will be complete!


I hope that they do put a ff body under R7 to replace the RP. I would like a backup body to my R5 where I don't need to have a separate RFs (or adapted EFs) wide angle lens.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 11, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> Upgrading the digic 8 to digic X is a no-brainer, but which sensor would get used? For that price point it will most likely be an existing sensor that is cheap to produce.
> The 5D4/R sensor seems to be the only that fits that description, the 1Dx3/R6 sensor is, I think, too expensive.


Yes, a replacement RP having the 5Div sensor would be good. 
Makes sense to me and adding the digic X may increase the AF/frame rate if the sensor can handle it with single SD card slot.


----------



## vignes (Oct 11, 2022)

any camera named higher than 6 or R6 should be APSC otherwise it'll confuse all. CFE card slot and the spec should put this same as R6 tier, below R5. They can call it R6S i.e. more stills centric.


----------



## esglord (Oct 11, 2022)

I could see an R ii priced barely below the R6 but wouldn’t imagine it having two card slots or as strong of video. Would have to be an enthusiast stills camera. Otherwise, this would seemingly be a $3k camera. For those not needing the R5 resolution or 8k


----------



## unfocused (Oct 12, 2022)

vignes said:


> any camera named higher than 6 or R6 should be APSC otherwise it'll confuse all.


I think the only ones confused would be forum geeks. Most people don’t pay any attention to the numbering conventions.


----------



## victorshikhman (Oct 12, 2022)

Why does Canon need an R replacement? The R was not a replacement for anything. It was a prototype camera to work out the bugs in Canon's mirrorless dreams, and try to hold on to the masses defecting to Sony. The R has sort of stuck around, just because it's a tremendous all around value for the feature set. It was a bit overbuilt for the price point it has settled at, especially once the "serious" 'togs all got R5's. Unless they're serious-ish video shooters or wedding photographers, in which case the R6, although that sensor wasn't for everyone. And the RP remains a pretty solid choice, $1300 with a kit lens. I could see the RP getting a little features bump to keep it competitive next year. Especially with an updated RP, hard to see why Canon would need anything else under $2k.

R8 would only make sense at the same price point as the R6, just swap out higher end video features for a higher resolution sensor. It's probably tough to do something much more than the R without cannibalizing R5 sales, which from what I understand, are still quite strong. If they just add IBIS to the R, use the R6's body/ergonomics, and recycle that great 5DIV sensor for another generation, at a $2500 launch price, settling in at $2k in a year, who would complain?


----------



## mariosk1gr (Oct 12, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> They seem to consider the RP below the R7, but that is an old camera.


I think R and Rp was a fast move from Canon to enter to milc market as it was late to the party. Now I cannot find a good reason to upgrade these models but maybe I'm wrong. I can see Canon will keep using the same numeric scheme as they did with DSLRs.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 12, 2022)

mariosk1gr said:


> I think R and Rp was a fast move from Canon to enter to milc market as it was late to the party. [..]


Canon introduced the EOS-M MILCs in 2012.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Oct 12, 2022)

In a shrinking market I don't see a place for multiple similar cameras.
Then design a R6 Mark II with a newer sensor - or drop the price of the old R6, but don't create more product lines than ever before.
A R3 model is a not used number in whole DSLR years, and now we should have a R8 for R and R9 for RP also? No no no...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 12, 2022)

davidcl0nel said:


> In a shrinking market


It does not look like the market is still shrinking.


----------



## mariosk1gr (Oct 12, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> Canon introduced the EOS-M MILCs in 2012.


Yes, I mean with ff bodies.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2022)

mariosk1gr said:


> Yes, I mean with ff bodies.


Canon is never late, nor are they early. They arrive precisely when they mean to.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Oct 12, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> It does not look like the market is still shrinking.


Maybe.
But it is way... WAY off from 2013 or so, where they support multiple lines. Why should they now support more than that during the "boom" times?


----------



## mdcmdcmdc (Oct 12, 2022)

scyrene said:


> My periodic plea: can we please stop using this term? 1. It's inaccurate and 2. it's gross.


According to Merriam-Webster, it's a perfectly accurate use of the word.









Definition of CRIPPLED


a lame or partly disabled person or animal; one that is disabled or deficient in a specified manner; something flawed or imperfect… See the full definition




www.merriam-webster.com





Definition 2 in the verb sense: "to deprive of capability for service or of strength, efficiency, or wholeness"

Your personal definition seems to be rather narrow.


----------



## scyrene (Oct 12, 2022)

mdcmdcmdc said:


> According to Merriam-Webster, it's a perfectly accurate use of the word.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well usage defines meaning of course, and plenty of people here use it in this softer sense. So perhaps it's me. Or maybe it's American versus British English. But whatever, _to me_ it is an extreme term - if you cripple an enemy battleship (say), you don't just make it a bit worse. You essentially prevent it from being a threat, you render it practically useless. Also I have observed a creeping expansion of its use on this forum - a few years ago it was a rare term used by a handful (at most) of extreme Canon critics and trolls, now used by lots of folk to mean "they didn't include every feature at the lowest price point". But like I say, to my ear a crippled camera is one that barely functions, not one that is simply less good than another (inevitably more expensive) model.


----------



## Rule556 (Oct 13, 2022)

vignes said:


> any camera named higher than 6 or R6 should be APSC otherwise it'll confuse all. CFE card slot and the spec should put this same as R6 tier, below R5. They can call it R6S i.e. more stills centric.


Came here to say this. I shoot with an R, and I LOVE the body shape and feel, don't need video at all, but want the new AF, IBIS, and a ~30mp sensor. Just make it an Rii and let it be its own weird stills-centric body. Then use the same approach but on the cheap endfor an RPii.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 13, 2022)

Rule556 said:


> Came here to say this. I shoot with an R, and I LOVE the body shape and feel, don't need video at all, but want the new AF, IBIS, and a ~30mp sensor. Just make it an Rii and let it be its own weird stills-centric body. Then use the same approach but on the cheap endfor an RPii.


Couldn't agree more !


----------



## unfocused (Oct 14, 2022)

scyrene said:


> Well usage defines meaning of course, and plenty of people here use it in this softer sense. So perhaps it's me. Or maybe it's American versus British English. But whatever, _to me_ it is an extreme term - if you cripple an enemy battleship (say), you don't just make it a bit worse. You essentially prevent it from being a threat, you render it practically useless. Also I have observed a creeping expansion of its use on this forum - a few years ago it was a rare term used by a handful (at most) of extreme Canon critics and trolls, now used by lots of folk to mean "they didn't include every feature at the lowest price point". But like I say, to my ear a crippled camera is one that barely functions, not one that is simply less good than another (inevitably more expensive) model.


Quoting a dictionary is not a great source for proper use of words. Since dictionaries contain all words (at least unabridged dictionaries) that means they contain many words that are inappropriate. For actual and appropriate use of a word, I prefer the AP Stylebook. My copy says this of cripple: "Often considered offensive when used to describe a person who is lame or disabled." 

Because of the negative social connotations, I agree with you find that cripple grates on my ears.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 14, 2022)

unfocused said:


> Quoting a dictionary is not a great source for proper use of words. Since dictionaries contain all words (at least unabridged dictionaries) that means they contain many words that are inappropriate. For actual and appropriate use of a word, I prefer the AP Stylebook. My copy says this of cripple: "Often considered offensive when used to describe a person who is lame or disabled."
> 
> Because of the negative social connotations, I agree with you find that cripple grates on my ears.


And I may add that meanings and social acceptance of words often change. I'm quite convinced that, 100 years ago, to speak of a disabled person as a "cripple" was ok. It, of course, is now insulting. In German, for instance, a "Krüppel" had the same meaning, and is now considered an inacceptable insult too.
Thanks for the "AP Stylebook",I had never heard of it. Amazon will deliver...


----------



## stevelee (Oct 18, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> And I may add that meanings and social acceptance of words often change. I'm quite convinced that, 100 years ago, to speak of a disabled person as a "cripple" was ok. It, of course, is now insulting. In German, for instance, a "Krüppel" had the same meaning, and is now considered an inacceptable insult too.
> Thanks for the "AP Stylebook",I had never heard of it. Amazon will deliver...


Ignore the AP Stylebook on Oxford commas if you care about some level of consistency. It was designed for newspapers, and therefore saving some commas on thousands of copies would mount up in cost of ink. They do allow the comma to be used for clarity if need be, unlike some doctrinaire positions. They will let you avoid implying, as in classic examples, that the pope and Mother Theresa were your parents and that Stalin and JFK were strippers.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 18, 2022)

stevelee said:


> Ignore the AP Stylebook on Oxford commas if you care about some level of consistency. It was designed for newspapers, and therefore saving some commas on thousands of copies would mount up in cost of ink. They do allow the comma to be used for clarity if need be, unlike some doctrinaire positions. They will let you avoid implying, as in classic examples, that the pope and Mother Theresa were your parents and that Stalin and JFK were strippers.


Thank you for the warning!


----------



## Michael Clark (Oct 19, 2022)

victorshikhman said:


> ... who would complain?



Canon Rumors forum dwellers and Sony fanboys?


----------



## Michael Clark (Oct 19, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> It does not look like the market is still shrinking.



That's because it's already back to Youth size Small, down from Adult XXXL.


----------



## Michael Clark (Oct 19, 2022)

stevelee said:


> They will let you avoid implying, as in classic examples, that the pope and Mother Theresa were your parents and that Stalin and JFK were strippers.



That might be better than implying The Pope and Mother Theresa were strippers and Stalin and JFK were your parents?


----------



## stevelee (Oct 19, 2022)

Michael Clark said:


> That might be better than implying The Pope and Mother Theresa were strippers and Stalin and JFK were your parents?


Hard to say. It’s just easier to put the comma in all the time and not worry.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 19, 2022)

stevelee said:


> Hard to say. It’s just easier to put the comma in all the time and not worry.


Is, it? I'm, not, sure, that's, the, case, actually, it, may, be, best, to, use, commas, only, where, needed.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 19, 2022)

I've decided against commas. Who needs commas, after all ?
From now on, I'll be using only virgules. Issue solved !


----------



## Rule556 (Oct 19, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Thank you for the warning!


If you really want to get wonky, I recommend the Chicago Manual of Style, which was my bible in grad school.

www.chicagomanualofstyle.org


----------



## stevelee (Oct 20, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Is, it? I'm, not, sure, that's, the, case, actually, it, may, be, best, to, use, commas, only, where, needed.


No, that’s the way people use apostrophe’s the’se day’s, as decoration.


----------



## stevelee (Oct 20, 2022)

Rule556 said:


> If you really want to get wonky, I recommend the Chicago Manual of Style, which was my bible in grad school.
> 
> www.chicagomanualofstyle.org


And it recommends the use of Oxford commas.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 20, 2022)

stevelee said:


> No, that’s the way people use apostrophe’s the’se day’s, as decoration.


Or worse, using double quotes for emphasis, rather than to render "so-called."

I had a realtor one time who advertised my house as having a "new" roof. He meant _new_ roof. And on and on; he was basically telling any literate reader that all of his brags about my property were lies.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 20, 2022)

SteveC said:


> Or worse, using double quotes for emphasis, rather than to render "so-called."
> 
> I had a realtor one time who advertised my house as having a "new" roof. He meant _new_ roof. And on and on; he was basically telling any literate reader that all of his brags about my property were lies.


Have you ever met an "honest" realtor?


----------



## Michael Clark (Oct 21, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Is, it? I'm, not, sure, that's, the, case, actually, it, may, be, best, to, use, commas, only, where, needed.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 21, 2022)

Michael Clark said:


> View attachment 206001


I think you just won the internet.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 21, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Have you ever met an "honest" realtor?


Well, this one was...he was telling the whole world he was dishonest...and that was the dang truth!

The problem is, he was actually telling the truth and making it look like lies.

Which come to think of it is one of the more artful ways of lying.


----------



## stevelee (Oct 21, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Have you ever met an "honest" realtor?


The ones I have dealt with all were honest, as best I can tell.


----------



## EricN (Oct 21, 2022)

SteveC said:


> Well, this one was...he was telling the whole world he was dishonest...and that was the dang truth!
> 
> The problem is, he was actually telling the truth and making it look like lies.
> 
> Which come to think of it is one of the more artful ways of lying.


"This sentence is a lie."


----------



## stevelee (Oct 22, 2022)

EricN said:


> "This sentence is a lie."


“This sentence no verb.” — Douglas Hofstadter


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 22, 2022)

stevelee said:


> The ones I have dealt with all were honest, as best I can tell.


I must confess I also met at least one, who was honesty in person.


----------

